# Login Bereich auf jeder Seite



## JustinSane (12. Jun 2012)

Hallo!

Bin gerade dabei eine Website auf Basis von JSF und JPA unter Verwendung von Glassfish Server 3.1.2 zu erstellen.

Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich gerne in meinem Template immer fix einen Login Bereich anzeigen lassen will (natürlich nur so lange, niemand eingeloggt ist).

Die Frage die sich mir trotz ewiger Recherche nun stellt, ist, wie man es verwirklichen kann, dass einerseits form based login möglich ist, ohne dass man in diesem Moment und ohne Verlassen der aktuellen Seite direkt auf eine geschützte Resource zugreifen zu müssen. 
Ich will einfach, dass, wenn User auf irgend einer meiner öffentlichen Seite seine Credentials eingibt, ein Session-Objekt erstellt wird, anhand dessen ich dann die Links zu den geschützten Bereichen rendern kann. Weiters sollte natürlich dem User ein Feedback über den Erfolg des Einlogens ausgegeben werden.

also einfach gesagt, ich will den login bereich so haben wie zB hier im Forum ohne den Umweg eines eigenen Formulars nach Aufrufen einer geschützten Resource.


----------



## knucki (13. Jun 2012)

Google mal nach MVC... ModelViewController

@Mods: Ich finde, dass dies Thema in den Web-Tier Bereich gehört...


----------



## JustinSane (13. Jun 2012)

vielen dank für den Hinweis!
aber könntest du mir vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tipp geben, wie das genau ausschauen sollte! Finde bei der Suche nach MVC und login fast ausschließlich Anleitungen zu Spring o.ä. Dies würde jedoch bedeuten, dass ich meine Applikation mehr oder weniger komplett wieder umschreiben müsste?!


----------



## knucki (13. Jun 2012)

Zum Thema MVC mit JSF und JPA

MVC = *M*odel*V*iew*C*ontroller

Sagt dir das zugrundeliegende Prinzip überhaupt etwas?

PS: Darum konzeptioniert man auch vor und nicht während der Entwicklung :autsch:


----------



## JustinSane (14. Jun 2012)

Ich verstehe grundsätzlich das Prinzip von MVC schon! Ich wusste nur nicht, dass es möglich ist mehrere Login-Formulare zu erstellen! Ich dachte, dass nur das eine Formular gültig ist, dass in Web.xml angegeben ist...

Bin jetzt aber auf jeden Fall durch ewiges herumprobieren draufgekommen... Aber danke für die mehr als ausführliche Hilfe...


----------

